# Starting a business - be careful with your logo



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Want to establish a company?, be careful how you design your Company Logo....

Logos gone terribly wrong .....

Kudawara - What kind of pharmacy is this? Meant to be "K"









Arlington Pediatric Center - Loving the kids a bit too much?









Doughboys - pizza - salad - panini... and something extra? 









Atherton Car Centre









Dental clinic









Another dental clinic - This seems to be popular!









Any idea what this is supposed to be? Can't figure out? Child care centre or what?? But looks otherwise!!









Instituto de Estudos Orientais









Megaflicks - Not the best font for this word - lettering too close! 









Kids Exchange - As this name didn't sound weird enough, they decided to write it together!









A-Style - Realy classy









Computer Doctors









Junior Jazz Dance Classes


----------

